# Wanted AKV or and Disney 2/5-2/9 Expiring points??



## Sattva (Jan 29, 2015)

Interested in expiring points for a Disney- any Disney.

We are staying longer than expected in Orlando.

Feb 5-9, maybe out on the 8th if need be. Any size is ok..

LMK what you see and $$.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Disney*

Sent you PM


----------



## Sattva (Jan 30, 2015)

TY for the PM.
Hoping for Disney.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Orlando*

The diamond resorts are all 5-6 miles from Disney some with shuttle service just throwing it out there.


----------

